# Need international movers to move back to the States



## jazzgal65 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello again, I am in the process of finding international movers to take our personal belongings (no furniture or large appliances) from Taxco Guerrero to Colorado. Any advice or moving company referals would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone knows how to do this without hiring a big company I would love to hear that as well.

Thank you!
Rachel


----------

